# Inset Effekt und plastische Kanten



## Almjodler (28. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
wie mache ich in Photoshop plastische Kanten und/oder Inset Effekte (wie auch immer das genannt wird) wie auf http://www.schroet.de (in der Navigationsleiste Links) zu finden sind?

Ich glaube da gab's auch mal ein gute Tutorial, kennt jemand den Link?

Vielen Dank,
mfg
Almjodler


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Juni 2003)

Ersteinmal einen Beriech erstellen das die "Insets" enthalten soll

Dann in dem Bereich wo das "Inset" sein soll eine Auswahl erstellen

Menü: Ebene -> Neue Ebene -> Ebene durch Auschneiden

Auf der neuen (ausgeschnittenen) Ebene Ebenenstil : Abgeflachte Kante und Relief
(Einstellung: Relief an allen Kanten)

Mit den Werten rumprobieren!!!

(Zusatz: die neuen aussgeschnittenen Ebenen verkleinern um 1px und eine neue Ebene zuunterst einfügen und diese Schwarz füllen)


----------



## killkrog (28. Juni 2003)

Hier werden sie geholfen!


----------



## eDreamer (28. Juni 2003)

Und hier auch ist zwar etwas umständlicher ... aber das Resutat kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Almjodler (29. Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank euch allen, genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------

